# [Technik-Ratgeber] Plattenspieler-Test: USB- und Bluetooth-Plattenspieler



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Plattenspieler-Test: USB- und Bluetooth-Plattenspieler*

						Mit USB-Ausgang oder Bluetooth-Unterstützung sind Plattenspieler im digitalen Zeitalter angekommen. Die Geräte eignen sich mittlerweile nicht nur für das Lauschen Ihrer Lieblingsschallplatten am PC oder der HiFi-Anlage. Die aktuelle Plattenspielergeneration hilft Ihnen auch bei der Digitalisierung Ihrer Vinylsammlung. Welche Modelle zur Zeit besonders empfehlenswert sind, worauf Sie beim Kauf achten sollten und welcher Tonabnehmer einen optimalen Klang liefert, zeigen wir Ihnen in unserem Plattenspieler Test USB und Bluetooth.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Plattenspieler-Test: USB- und Bluetooth-Plattenspieler*


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Dezember 2020)

Ein Lob für den sehr gut gemachten Artikel!

Allerdings habt Ihr den Liebling aller DJs vergessen:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technics_SL-1200   .


----------



## Gast1659561002 (12. Dezember 2020)

den gibts jetzt auch undmitoderohne USB/Bluetooth?


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Dezember 2020)

Jahtari schrieb:


> den gibts jetzt auch undmitoderohne USB/Bluetooth?


Die erste Serie hat natürlich keinen USB-Schnickschnack.

Die Nachauflage von 2016 auch nicht:
https://www.technics.com/de/introduction/hifi-direct-drive-turntable-system-sl-1200gae/ .


----------

